# Why Dark Rides Scare the Pants Off Us



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

This is a really cool article on "Dark Rides" at amusement parks that have used a lot of the same techniques and technology we haunters use.
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/why-dark-rides-scare-the-pants-off-us/


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Very cool. I loved those rides when I was a kid, cheesy as they were. I never really considered how similar they were to the mechanized portions of Halloween haunted houses, but you're right, there's a lot of corssover.

How incredible would it be to build a dark ride for a yearly haunt?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Loved the giant Cyclops!


----------

